# Spitfire Audio and Darkstar - Haunted House Scoring Competition just announced!



## Leslie Fuller

Spitfire Audio have just announced another scoring competition.

This one asks that you “predominantly” use their Darkstar Haunted House library!

The page linked below provides relevant information:






Spitfire Audio — Academy


The Academy brings together the most popular educational videos from the Spitfire Audio family – masterclasses that have amassed almost 10 million views. It is also where you’ll find brand new education videos appearing regularly.



www.spitfireaudio.com





See Spitfire Audio’s video “Haunted House Rescored” just posted on YouTube:


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Here's my latest work. Did this piece this morning. My third film scoring entry in the past two days. Busy weekend!


----------



## TomislavEP

I'm guessing that you need to buy the "Haunted House" library to enter this... If so, I'll pass, as this is a title I really don't see myself using on a regular basis. But maybe I'll try to cook something on my own, for the sake of practice. Perhaps put some creepy-sounding instruments available from Pianobook to the test.


----------



## Instrugramm

I gave it a try.


----------



## Off The Record

Here's mine..


----------



## Roger Newton

Looks like a lot of fun. Thought I would not actually enter but just put up a track to the video.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Here's my entry. I've been fooling around a lot lately with binaural audio, so this is mixed that way--you need to put on a pair of headphones to get the 3D effects. 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## JokerOne

One way to generate sales of this product.
I'll have to listen to the package first to decide if I want to blow $30 USD. I think its a bit cheesy/gimmicky for Spitfire to require a purchase to enter a contest, in fact as a customer of theirs who has already blown hundreds of dollars its a bit insulting.

UPDATE : I've listened to the walkthrough and I will not be purchasing it. In fact the more I thought about it, the more I felt like a chump for being one of their customers. I feel manipulated and foolish.

I may still "enter" the contest but it will only be to make a short open letter / audio clip aimed at Spitfireaudio's management. This action will probably burn me from ever "winning" one of their future competitions, but I really don't care at this point. 

There is way too much competition in this market for a company to behave like this. If you feel differently, please purchase their product and enter the contest. I sincerely with you the best of luck.


----------



## mgaewsj

here's my take (mixing could be better...)


----------



## tritonely

I had a lot of fun composing this piece to the hallucinatory video. The Darkstar bundle pushed me to think in another way of composing, much more based on warm synths, effects, prearranged sampled chords and parallel fifths. Very inspirational to use in my future compositions/arrangements. Using the Darkstar synths and samples in my own style made this composition probably a much happier tone than most would expect with this title. I've also included piano and orchestral instruments which is what I'm more experienced with.

Thank you for listening! Would love to hear your feedback, suggestions or support.

Made in Cubase 11 Pro with: - Spitfire Audio Darkstar Haunted House (patches: Slimzos da 3rd, Ghost Glue 3, Haunt 4 U, Lost Dubs 2, Sublow LDN 3) - SA Olafur Arnalds Stratus - SA Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit - SA Aperture The Stack - SA OPW The Pool Project - Fabfilter Simplon - Vienna Symphonic Library MIR Pro 24 - IK Multimedia Lurssen Mastering Console - Soundtoys Effectrack


----------



## mgaewsj

And this is my second submission, a completely different approach 

This time, besides the Darkstar Haunted House library, I also used other cheap or free Spitfire Libraries: Originals Intimate Strings, LABS London Atmos and Originals Media Toolkit's piano


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Just a reminder that entries have to be in by this Saturday the 12th. There are now 219 entries.

Does anybody know if they've said when the winners will be announced? 

I'm waiting for official notification of my loss!


----------



## Double Helix

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Does anybody know if they've said when the winners will be announced?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Double Helix said:


>



One way of looking at it. 

The other is that (currently) 231 people are out $29.


----------



## pranic

I took a stab at writing this. Looks like I managed to be amongst the (now) 351 entries. There's lots of interesting scores out there! Mine is predominantly Haunted House, though I used a track of @Emergence Audio Violin Textures, and Aperture The Stack and another drum library (and plenty of Minimal Rift bus sends). I only had a couple hours to pull it together, but am relatively happy with it, even though it's pretty laid back.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

pranic said:


> I took a stab at writing this. Looks like I managed to be amongst the (now) 351 entries. There's lots of interesting scores out there! Mine is predominantly Haunted House, though I used a track of @Emergence Audio Violin Textures, and Aperture The Stack and another drum library (and plenty of Minimal Rift bus sends). I only had a couple hours to pull it together, but am relatively happy with it, even though it's pretty laid back.



Nice work!

I "entered" two weeks ago. At that time, there were a little over a hundred entries. Now i t wouldn't surprise me if they go over 400.

Good luck!


----------



## Emergence Audio

pranic said:


> I took a stab at writing this. Looks like I managed to be amongst the (now) 351 entries. There's lots of interesting scores out there! Mine is predominantly Haunted House, though I used a track of @Emergence Audio Violin Textures, and Aperture The Stack and another drum library (and plenty of Minimal Rift bus sends). I only had a couple hours to pull it together, but am relatively happy with it, even though it's pretty laid back.



Great track, best of luck! 😎❤🎛🎻


----------



## pranic

Instrugramm said:


> I gave it a try.



I had a moment to listen to your entry, and gotta say I love the bass synth groove and how your entry progresses to the end. Good luck in the competition!


----------



## pranic

Off The Record said:


> Here's mine..



Really creative take on using some old school samples at the beginning of your entry and really loving the groove you built up to and ended the piece on!  



Reid Rosefelt said:


> Here's my entry. I've been fooling around a lot lately with binaural audio, so this is mixed that way--you need to put on a pair of headphones to get the 3D effects.



Reid, your entry had moments that really reminded me of the theme from "House of Cards" (the pulsing bass). Loved the stereo field play, and wishing you the best in the competition! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pranic

mgaewsj said:


> here's my take (mixing could be better...)



I didn't hear anything overtly wrong in the mix - and thought your work was very moody and fit well with the visuals! Nicely done, and thanks for sharing. It's great to see others' work! Your second take on was clever to use the London Atmos. I think I preferred the moodiness of your first entry as it matches the visuals better (IMHO).


----------



## pranic

tritonely said:


> Made in Cubase 11 Pro with: - Spitfire Audio Darkstar Haunted House (patches: Slimzos da 3rd, Ghost Glue 3, Haunt 4 U, Lost Dubs 2, Sublow LDN 3) - SA Olafur Arnalds Stratus - SA Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit - SA Aperture The Stack - SA OPW The Pool Project - Fabfilter Simplon - Vienna Symphonic Library MIR Pro 24 - IK Multimedia Lurssen Mastering Console - Soundtoys Effectrack



This really has a great build with the tempo gradually increasing and introducing more instruments over time. I really like it! Originally, I'd been on the fence about buying this library, but I was pleasantly surprised at the usefulness and some of the stretchability of the samples make them really creative source material to work with. I'd thought about using Stratus, too, but in the end didn't bring it into my entry. Thanks for sharing, and all the best of luck!


----------



## mgaewsj

pranic said:


> I didn't hear anything overtly wrong in the mix - and thought your work was very moody and fit well with the visuals! Nicely done, and thanks for sharing. It's great to see others' work! Your second take on was clever to use the London Atmos. I think I preferred the moodiness of your first entry as it matches the visuals better (IMHO).


thanks for your feedback!

It's really fascinating to see how many different ways to address this video have been proposed even if the HH library patches are quite recognizable.

A lot of great works from fellow forumers  good luck to everyone!

I liked yours too, I'd say there are a few similarities with the mood of my first take, but your "pressing" rhythm definitely stands out


----------



## barrychab

My bid... good practice anyway. I used 100% haunted house. Something id like to get into more (film score) so i figured, why not!


----------



## pranic

barrychab said:


> My bid... good practice anyway. I used 100% haunted house. Something id like to get into more (film score) so i figured, why not!



The introduction to your score was very "haunting" and built some good early tension. All together pretty eerie. It took me by surprise to feel things slow down as the aerial shot pulls out at about 1:00 -- I haven't seen many other entries that slowed down at that point -- but yours was unique and executed well with the visuals. Good second build to the end.


----------



## barrychab

pranic said:


> The introduction to your score was very "haunting" and built some good early tension. All together pretty eerie. It took me by surprise to feel things slow down as the aerial shot pulls out at about 1:00 -- I haven't seen many other entries that slowed down at that point -- but yours was unique and executed well with the visuals. Good second build to the end.


Hey thanks very much for checking it out! thats the vibe i was going for.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

What has happened with this contest? They haven’t posted anything about it in awhile or an eta for a winners announcement right?


----------



## tritonely

Spitfire Audio — Academy


The Academy brings together the most popular educational videos from the Spitfire Audio family – masterclasses that have amassed almost 10 million views. It is also where you’ll find brand new education videos appearing regularly.



www.spitfireaudio.com





It's delayed till March 15th when mailing the winners and March 19th announcing the winners because of the high volume of entries. 

Anyone yet has a reaction under the video the entry has been listened to and judged by the Spitfire/Darkstar team? The only reaction that is constant under all entries is 'Excelente… Saludos!…




️🇲🇽" haha..


----------



## barrychab

i was wondering the same thing. No reaction from the team yet ... Saludos!


----------



## Instrugramm

pranic said:


> I had a moment to listen to your entry, and gotta say I love the bass synth groove and how your entry progresses to the end. Good luck in the competition!


Thank you, best of luck to you as well!


----------



## tritonely

Anybody already seen the winners? Today (20th of March) they should be announced on social media and https://www.spitfireaudio.com/haunted-house-scoring-competition/


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

According to what it says on the site, if you haven’t been notified yet... you’ve lost!


----------



## tritonely

Reid Rosefelt said:


> According to what it says on the site, if you haven’t been notified yet... you’ve lost!


Haha I was already counting on that, but as Paul would say 'very excited' to hear the winning entries!


----------



## clintowenellis

What's going on with this? Anyone else get the E-mail a couple of days ago saying they'd announce in 24 hours?

Anyway, if I'm not going to get feedback from Spitfire, I'd love some from you guys 
All sounds are from the Haunted House library.


----------



## The Retroblueman

clintowenellis said:


> What's going on with this? Anyone else get the E-mail a couple of days ago saying they'd announce in 24 hours?
> 
> Anyway, if I'm not going to get feedback from Spitfire, I'd love some from you guys
> All sounds are from the Haunted House library.



Nice work - I read the email as saying they were going to contact the winners and runners up by the end of the 25th. So if you didn't hear anything then that in all likelihood means you haven't placed -nor did I but wasn't really expecting to - just happy a couple peeps seemed to like my efforts. I think next time round I'm going to stick the music on bandcamp for £1 at the same time as entering (just in case; ) 

I am kind of hoping they bent the rules for Fightin' Mooses- his "entry" made my day (although I am not sure I could handle the uproar that would ensue).

The announcement is slated for the 3rd April I think- see here:






Spitfire Audio — Academy


The Academy brings together the most popular educational videos from the Spitfire Audio family – masterclasses that have amassed almost 10 million views. It is also where you’ll find brand new education videos appearing regularly.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## clintowenellis

The Retroblueman said:


> Nice work - I read the email as saying they were going to contact the winners and runners up by the end of the 25th. So if you didn't hear anything then that in all likelihood means you haven't placed -nor did I but wasn't really expecting to - just happy a couple peeps seemed to like my efforts. I think next time round I'm going to stick the music on bandcamp for £1 at the same time as entering (just in case; )
> 
> I am kind of hoping they bent the rules for Fightin' Mooses- his "entry" made my day (although I am not sure I could handle the uproar that would ensue).
> 
> The announcement is slated for the 3rd April I think- see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Academy
> 
> 
> The Academy brings together the most popular educational videos from the Spitfire Audio family – masterclasses that have amassed almost 10 million views. It is also where you’ll find brand new education videos appearing regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> www.spitfireaudio.com


Yeah I just double checked and you are correct. Thanks for clearing that up for me. Looking forward to seeing the winning entries!


----------



## barrychab

This competition seems to have just fizzled out. There's a winner on the site if you hunt for it, but no mention anywhere on social media at all.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

barrychab said:


> This competition seems to have just fizzled out. There's a winner on the site if you hunt for it, but no mention anywhere on social media at all.


I think they underwhelmingly posted the winners and runners up in a story that is now long gone.


----------

